# Safestrap black screen problem



## Electronisk (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay, so I have a droid razr from verizon and I rooted it with matt's utility. I installed Safestrap and I foolishly switched to safe mode using the fast mode. Now whenever it starts up the safestrap logo appears and then it becomes a black screen. I've tried pressing the menu button to get into the recovery and the search to continue booting. Now it's dead and wont charge. Can anyone tell me if I did anything wrong and possibly how to fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------

